# Reverse LED spot lights



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a question for you guys. I put 2 led spot lights in my truck bed, and wired them directly to the reverse lights so they come on when I shift to reverse. The problem is, they're dim. If 1 is plugged in, it's a little brighter. But when both are hooked up along with the stock tail lights. The spots are dim. Is there some sort of booster I can add inline? Or am I stuck hooking directly to the battery and hooking up a switch? Thanks In advance.


----------



## Rum Runner (Jul 18, 2010)

Run a heavy wire from the battery to a relay, use your rev light wire to energize the relay and your b/u lights will get full pwr to them, if you dont use a relay you are running to much amps through a circuit not sized for the amt of amps the aux. b/u lights need to run.


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

From what I have been reading on the subject, yes you need a direct 12v source and a relay connected to the reverse wire to work properly. Depending on your truck, some newer ones automatically limit the current on specific circuits. I am going to put one on mine using a relay and tapping in to the trailer outlet/plug. I can pick up the reverse signal voltage for the relay as well as a direct 12v source.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll look in to that tomorrow


----------



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

*LED spot lights*



the_mayor;1665053 said:


> I have a question for you guys. I put 2 led spot lights in my truck bed, and wired them directly to the reverse lights so they come on when I shift to reverse. The problem is, they're dim. If 1 is plugged in, it's a little brighter. But when both are hooked up along with the stock tail lights. The spots are dim. Is there some sort of booster I can add inline? Or am I stuck hooking directly to the battery and hooking up a switch? Thanks In advance.


You mentioned LED spot lights. They should not draw much current, therefore with good connections should light bright enough with your back up lights. 
How many watts or amps of draw are these lights? I currently have 40 watts of LED on my reverse circuit and it is working well. that's in addition to my back up light bulbs.
The other posts to this thread seem to be assuming incandescent lights drawing much more current than LED would.

Good luck with your project.

AverageJoe


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

sounds like theres a problem. you either have a problem with a connection or maybe a defective light. test both lights directly connecting the wires to a 12 volt source,preferably right to the battery pos.and grd.. make sure both operate as they should. if they do you have something going on with wires or connections,make sure you have good ground.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

I tested the lights straight to the battery, and they're really bright. When they were directly connected to the reverse lights, they were pretty dim. Now that I put in a relay............they're still dim. Crap! I'll test my ground tomorrow and see if it makes a difference. Oh and btw yes, they're led's


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Where do u have them gnded?


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

Use a relay....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

JRKRACE;1666904 said:


> Use a relay....


Ummmm he said he did


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I see that statement too


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1666909 said:


> I see that statement too


I see dead people too. Does that matter. Bahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I installed 2 2000 lumen led floods into my reverse circuit, + left the original 6 inch round incandescents, no relay, no problems for the past 2 seasons. I'm going to guess it's your ground.


----------



## koolaidkid (Jan 7, 2008)

Are they wired in parallel or series? If they are series, they only get 6 volts each.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

koolaidkid;1667523 said:


> Are they wired in parallel or series? If they are series, they only get 6 volts each.


 I'm gunna ask where your getting your numbers from


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dont drink the koolaid


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1667536 said:


> dont drink the koolaid


I'm a Gatorade man myself


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

I like vodka!


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

I have 2 spot leds for back-ups and Im gonna try the same thing this weekend. Let me know if you discover your problem. I will let you know how i fare as well.
Thanks!


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Project was a success! I grounded to the hitch frame, Tied into the reverse lamp wire enroute to the trailer plug, It is awesome! People will be "Blinded by the Light"!


----------



## jordanFTW (Oct 31, 2011)

So it was your ground? Any photos with the lights off, interested to see the mounting.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No. The o.p hasn't said what his issue is yet


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss;1668701 said:


> No. The o.p hasn't said what his issue is yet


I think they stripped him of most of his mayorial powers last week, they may have taken his truck too!


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

My first try was a success thankfully. I have plastic trim that wraps my bumper by plate. It has plastic bump screws holding it to bumper . Popped them out and drilled hole a lol wider and they bolted right into bottom of bumper. They sit almost level with the trailer hitch and swivel up and down or left and right. I'm pretty excited. Lookin for led reverse lamps now/..


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Lol, sorry been busy. It was the ground. I'm all square. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

horizon jay;1668715 said:


> My first try was a success thankfully. I have plastic trim that wraps my bumper by plate. It has plastic bump screws holding it to bumper . Popped them out and drilled hole a lol wider and they bolted right into bottom of bumper. They sit almost level with the trailer hitch and swivel up and down or left and right. I'm pretty excited. Lookin for led reverse lamps now/..


There's tons of led reverse lights on eBay for under $20. Just do a search. I love mine. They are really bright...... Only bad thing, is the ones I have don't throw any heat whatsoever. So the lenses get frosted up pretty easy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

the_mayor;1668960 said:


> Lol, sorry been busy. It was the ground. I'm all square. Thank you all for your help!


Good to hear the problem was fixed....let it snow....let it snow in tons.


----------

